# Kabellose TV-Lösung für den PC



## zyclop (5. April 2006)

Ich habe zuhause keine Möglichkeit ein Fernsehkabel in mein Zimmer zu ziehen, deshalb habe ich an eine Kabellose Lösung gedacht. Die Frage ist was brauche ich alles Dafür. Wir haben einen Fernsehanschluss der ist im Wohnzimmer, da ist auch ein Fernseher dran. Ich weiss auch das es Kabellose Verbindungen gibt jedoch habe ich gehört das, dies nur soweit funktioniert das, dass selbe Signal (selber Sender) bei beiden ist. Ich bin Informatiker kenne mich aber in der TV Abteilung überhaupt nicht aus. Kann mir da jemand helfen. 

Als erstes müsste ich wissen was ich alles brauchte & wenn es geht auch evtl. direkte Beschreibung welche Anschlüsse etc. auf der Graka sein müssten...

Thx im Voraus


----------



## lemon-dabro (5. April 2006)

Hallo zyclop,

ich glaube das über die Funkverbindung immer nur eine und der selbe kanal wie am hauptgerät gesendet wir hat nur rein rechtliche gründe...wollte auch mal so ein ding haben und dann wirde mir das so erzählt.

-->Willst du nun über die Schiene gleicher Sender wie Hauptgerät fahren
dann reicht eigentlich so eine komplettlösung aus.

dabro


----------



## zyclop (5. April 2006)

Nein ich will schauen was ich will, ohna das ich den Andern Fernseh större oder er mich und das ganze noch auf den PC übertragen...


----------



## chmee (5. April 2006)

Diese Fernsehsignal Funk-Sender-Empfänger haben idR einen Videoeingang, zB Scart 
und - das sollte für Dich interessant sein - öfter nen IR-Sender, der bidirektional 
funktioniert. Dh. Du hast in Deinem Zimmer den Video-Empfänger, der aber nen IR-Sensor
hat und Fernbedienungs-Signale and das Gerät im "Wohnraum" schickt. Dieser hat
wiederum ne IR-Diode, die Du vor das Gerät stellst. Also heisst das:
zB Deine Eltern schauen und schalten über den Fernseher, und Du über den alten
ehrwürdigen Videorecorder, den Du über die IR-Geschichte schaltest.
So schauen beide Parteien ihr eigenes Programm.

Da ist nichts Rechtliches dran, sondern hat einfach damit zu tun, dass ein Fernseher
nur einen Tuner hat, der eben nur ein Programm aufbereiten kann.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Bidirektional ist nicht ganz richtig, Das Videosignal läuft in Deine Richtung, das IR-Signal in
die Andere. Sprich, diese Video-Sender-Empfänger sind bidirektional, nicht die IR-Sache.


----------



## zyclop (6. April 2006)

Ok...das ist eine Antwort danke viel mal

Jedoch verstehe ich von dem 10%. Kannst du das mal für einen Leien erklären? und was ich brauche vieleicht direkte namen Kosten? wäre geil weil wenn ich das lese verstehe ich nur Bahnhof...sry


----------



## chmee (6. April 2006)

OK 

Habt Ihr im Wohnraum einen Videorecorder (zB VHS) und einen TV ?
Schalten Deine Mitmenschen ( Eltern ) die Programme mit der TV-Fernbedienung ?

Wenn Du die beiden Fragen mit JA beantworten kannst, dann wirst Du mit einem
TV-Funk-Sender mit InfraRot-Steuerung (steht auf der Packung ) Deine Programme
selber wählen können, ohne die Zuschauer im Wohnraumm zun hindern.

Der TV-Sender wird zB einen FBAS-Ausgang haben, dh. am Rechner ( an der GK )
sollte ein FBAS-Eingang existieren. und das Audiosignal musst Du auch per Cinch
an den SK-Line-Eingang anschließen.

mfg chmee


----------



## zyclop (6. April 2006)

Habt Ihr im Wohnraum einen Videorecorder (zB VHS) und einen TV ?  Ist so ein Multiding kann DVD und VHS lesen.

Schalten Deine Mitmenschen ( Eltern ) die Programme mit der TV-Fernbedienung ? Endlich weiss ich was ELTERN sind dachte schon sei zum essen ja der Fernseh ist Sony mit einer Infrarot Fernbedienung.



> Der TV-Sender wird zB einen FBAS-Ausgang haben, dh. am Rechner ( an der GK )
> sollte ein FBAS-Eingang existieren. und das Audiosignal musst Du auch per Cinch
> an den SK-Line-Eingang anschließen.



Was ist FBAS, GK, SK den rest versteh ich...

lol ich verstehe von allem


> und das Audiosignal musst Du auch per Cinch


----------



## axn (6. April 2006)

FBAS (Gelbes-Video-Chinch-Stecker-Ding) an GK (Grafikkarte)...
SK-Lineeingang (Loch in der Soundkarte wo der Ton rein fließt)...


Schau mal hier.
Weiter unten sind auch günstigere Systeme ohne Tuner.

*EDIT* Blöde Verknüpfung... Wechsle auf Seite 2 der Auflistung und schau dir Artikel-Nr.: 350546 - 62 an.

mfg

axn


----------



## zyclop (6. April 2006)

Danke für erklärung (Für dumme )

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...de=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=10

Hast du das Gemeint das andere sind ja alles kameras.


----------



## Erpel (6. April 2006)

Je nach dem wo du wohnst möchte ich nur mal die Alternative DVB-T in den Raum werfen.
Ist je nach Hersteller und Händler leicht für unter 100€ zu haben.
Link zur Verfügbarkeit: http://dvbt.de/cf.php?action=startf...ditor_id=tIX/IURoBzodmPJealVug2sB9cvQtz0H+tDe

Link zur Technologie:
http://dvbt.de/cf.php?action=startf...ditor_id=tIX/IURoBjodmPJealVyjJS8SVGtM15d4Geh


----------



## zyclop (6. April 2006)

Ich komme aus der Schweiz...

hier sind die Anschlüsse, sollte das Reichen? seit ihr sicher


----------



## axn (6. April 2006)

Den Link meinte ich, weiter unten sind noch andere Geräte...


----------



## zyclop (6. April 2006)

Den habe ich ja auch verlinkt ...aber ist das alles Brauche ich nochwas oder nur das? was für einen Anschluss benötigt die GK? Denkt ihr das das so Funktioniert? Auch mit dem PC und so?


----------



## zyclop (12. April 2006)

Also ihr sagt das sollte  Was für eine Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen Soll eine Seperate GK nur für TV haben und diese dann an einen andern Bildschirm anmachen? Geht daS?


----------

